# tax and redundancy



## partnership (22 Dec 2013)

How much tax would you pay on redundancy of 115k approx not statutory as d stamp average wage 75k.


----------



## vandriver (23 Dec 2013)

Get reading!
http://www.revenue.ie/en/tax/it/leaflets/it21.html#section5


----------



## partnership (23 Dec 2013)

Thanks Vandriver but I did try it is impossible to understand.  I think it will all be taxed as the increased limit does not apply if you get a pension lump sum later or so it seems!


----------



## Sue Ellen (24 Dec 2013)

If top slicing relief is relevant in this scenario then you need to apply before 31st December as it is being scrapped then.


----------

